# Hi...Problems w digi 001



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello all....

Im a windows 98 digi 001 user and I just got the REqW installed.

However when I select either my Digi 001 or windows soundcard it tells me


"Unable to access the selected device due to line with format PCM SIGNED_44100_Hz 16 bit stereo 4 bytes/frame little endian not supported"


Can you guys help me out ?,


thanks ,

Mike


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Mike,

If you email me the file generated using the "Generate Soundcard Debug File" option in the Soundcard menu that may provide some clues.

Regards,

John


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

John,

Thanks for the offer to help. I went ahead and emailed you what the soundcard debug said and hopefully you can make sense of it because i cant  

On the positive, REqW seems closer to working than my recently purchased copy of ETF / R + D. It also seems to be having trouble communicating with the old Digi001. 


thanks again,
mike


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Mike, try selecting the input and output devices as Digidesign Digi 001 but don't select an input or an output. Use the Digidesign mixer to select the Line In and adjust levels as required. That might work better, but it might not - worth looking around online to see if you come across similar problems with the DigiDesign, or contacting the manufacturer for suggestions.


----------

